# WAGO Visu Sollwert



## Neuling2015 (6 November 2015)

Hallo,

Ich mache gerade eine Visualisierung mit WAGO und würde gerne einen Temperaturwert-Sollwert einstellen über das Touchpanel/ Webvisu.



	

		
			
		

		
	
 so sollte es dann aussehen, wenn es fertig ist. Kann mir jemand sagen ob es möglich ist oder vielleicht einen anderen Vorschlag machen?

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Nost (6 November 2015)

Hallo,
Du musst 3 Schaltfächen Anlagen
1. Sollwert Anzeige
2. + Button
3. - Button

1. Du gibst unter Variable/Textausgabe die Variable des Sollwertes an. Bei Text gibt du dann z.b. %2.1F an dann Zeigt es dir bei Sollwert eine Realzahl mit 2 Vor 1 Nachkommastelle an. Diese Anzeige Varaibeln sind in der Codesys hilfe erklärt.
2. Du gibst unter Eingabe/Variable toggeln eine weitere Variabel an z.b. Sollwerterhöhen

im SPS Programm erstellst du dann eine Verknüpfung die den Sollwert + 1 rechnet und als Ergebnis die Variabel von  davor hat.

3. Du machst das gleiche wie bei zweitens nur mit Subtrahieren.


Alternativ kannst du auch einfach das eingabefeld von Codesys nutzen unter Eigabe/Text Eingeabe der Varaible "Textausgabe" und wählst dort anstatt Text Numpad


----------



## Neuling2015 (6 November 2015)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort, mit dem Numpad wäre es wahrscheinlich einfacher da muss ich mich nochmal versuchen.


----------



## Neuling2015 (6 November 2015)

Woran kann es denn liegen das mein Numpad mir immer meine 5 in irgendwas umwandelt? 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 ich bin mit der 5 doch zwischen 0-100?


----------



## Neuling2015 (6 November 2015)

Kann ich irgendwo einstellen das er mir das was ich im Numpad eintippe *10 ausgibt?

und meine IST Temp. kommt ja als INT rein und müsste dann ja /10 oder wie löse ich das in der VISU?

Hab schon versucht meinen INT_TO_REAL IST-wert als ausgang zu nutzen aber das haut irgendwie auch nicht hin. Verzweifle an der TEMPERATUR....


----------



## KLM (6 November 2015)

Moin,
recht einfach geht es, wenn Du mit zwei Variablen arbeitest. Eine für die Eingabe, welche applikativ um den Faktor 10 multiplizert der Zweiten zugewiesen wird. Letztere lässt Du anzeigen und kannst sie auch im Programm weiter verwenden.


----------



## Neuling2015 (7 November 2015)

..............


----------



## lbeckmann (19 August 2016)

Nost schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Du musst 3 Schaltfächen Anlagen
> 1. Sollwert Anzeige
> 2. + Button
> ...



Da ich vor demselben Problem stehe wollte ich nochmal nachhaken, wie man nach Auslösen der Variable Sollwerterhöhen die Berechnung +1 anstößt???


----------



## Morymmus (19 August 2016)

Also erstmal musst Du in den Eigenschaften der Schaltfläche eine Variable (tastend) angeben, die gesetzt wird, wenn die entsprechende Schaltfläche gedrückt wird.

Mit dieser Variable könntest Du im PLC-PRG, flankengesteuert, einen FB aufrufen in dem die aktuell angezeigte Variable mit 1 Addiert wird (Lösung für FUP).
In ST geht das vermutlich auch direkt, aber der Standard-Baustein ADD hat im FUP keinen Enable-Eingang mit dem man eine kontinuierliche Abarbeitung verhindern könnte.


----------



## lbeckmann (19 August 2016)

Wie rufe ich denn flankengesteuert einen Funktionsblock auf?

Ich habe das Thema auch schon mit ST gelöst bekommen. Aber der Code wird anscheinend mehrfach bei jedem Klick in der Visu ausgeführt, da sich der Wert immer mehr als 1 erhöht.


----------



## Morymmus (19 August 2016)

Was ich meinte sieht in FUP so aus:


----------



## lbeckmann (19 August 2016)

Ich habe es jetzt hinbekommen in ST. Mir war noch nicht klar, dass ich die Variable (z.B. Enable) im Funktionsblock deklarieren musste.


----------



## Morymmus (19 August 2016)

Sorry, ja, das hätte ich ausführlicher schreiben sollen...
Das nennt man wohl "Betriebsblind" ;-)

gesendet von meinem Moto G mit Tapatalk


----------

